

Scaling PHP in the Cloud -- one day conf on writing apps for scale - jace
http://phpcloud.hasgeek.in/

======
iqster
I really like the site design. Kudos. Will slides or videos be posted?

~~~
jace
Thanks, and yes. We'll have both slides and videos posted.

------
wasim
Site design is awesome.......

~~~
jace
Thanks! Are you in the neighbourhood? Will you be attending?

